# Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX



## BATOCTO (Apr 24, 2015)

Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX​
Haven't found any thread about this game so I decided to make one! Is anyone else planning on getting this game on release date? I am so hyped for this game!  (My middle school weeb always wanted to play this game since they announced it back in 2011 and after 4 years of waiting it's finally getting a U.S. release)

Also new to this game is that illustration PVs (like Matryoshka, Piano Girl, etc.) are getting their own PVs with 3D models and I'm so excited!!!

The game comes out on May 26th in the NA region, May 28th in Japan, and May 29th (I believe) in the PAL region.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 24, 2015)

I forgot that this game was coming out over here! I will most definitely be getting it. Though I thought it was called "Project Mirai Remix". They must have changed the name.


----------



## Peoki (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't know if I'll be getting this on release day, but it's definitely something I'm interested in. Can't go wrong with rhythm games


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 24, 2015)

This game has had such fantastic promotion. I'm genuinely amazed.


But seriously, I plan to get. Either on release or the month after. Though from what I've heard, its not near as challenging as the Project Diva series, so....


Also mildly related, I kinda want the 3DS themes for this to get released over here.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 24, 2015)

It comes out around the same time as Splatoon, so I might be tight on money... but I will definitely get this game. Ever since the first 3DS game came out in Japan I've been wanting to play it, I'm glad SEGA decided to bring it over as well.

(I'm also looking forward to IA/VT finally coming out, but that's another topic.)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm not really interested in it. I really liked Project Diva f 2nd, but this I'm not so sure. I prefer the beautifully animated music videos over the dancing chibis.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm glad EU seems to be getting it as well, hopefully physical. I got the f 2nd for Christmas for my PS Vita but tbh I never enjoyed it as much as I would have. The menu system was messy and the touchscreen had bad reaction (for me at least).


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I'm glad EU seems to be getting it as well, hopefully physical. I got the f 2nd for Christmas for my PS Vita but tbh I never enjoyed it as much as I would have. The menu system was messy and the touchscreen had bad reaction (for me at least).



You know you don't have to use touch controls for F 2nd, right?

They fixed that **** thankfully. Though you can't spam touch for stars and hit every one like you could in f if you are using touch controls.


----------



## Seasick (Apr 25, 2015)

Ah, me and my brother are probably getting this around the release date since we usually split games we both want half & half money-wise.

It looks so cute, but im not sure if i'll like it as much as I liked Project DIVA. (which i still dont own, _yet_)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> You know you don't have to use touch controls for F 2nd, right?
> 
> They fixed that **** thankfully. Though you can't spam touch for stars and hit every one like you could in f if you are using touch controls.



They did? Must have missed or they worked bad, thanks though. But yeah menus were crapping so no wonder I never find stuff


----------



## himeki (Apr 26, 2015)

MIKU IS BAE
RELEASE DAY FOR MEH


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 26, 2015)

OMG THERES A HATSUNE MIKU GAME COMING FOR 3DS?!

Omg what's it about I love vocaloid <3
AND OMG RIN AND LEN OMG OMG


----------



## BATOCTO (Apr 27, 2015)

Yay I'm glad that some people are excited for this game! Also yes pls NOA bring the cute Miku 3DS theme over here.



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> OMG THERES A HATSUNE MIKU GAME COMING FOR 3DS?!
> 
> Omg what's it about I love vocaloid <3
> AND OMG RIN AND LEN OMG OMG



It's a rhythm game based off the Project DIVA series that's on the PS family but instead of having full sized models, Project Mirai DX has the cute nendoroid chibi style!

If you don't know what a rhythm game is, you basically press (or smash like me lol) the correct buttons to the rhythm of the song. Project Mirai DX will have 48 songs with difficulty levels, different modes (button or touch screen), a "My Room" feature where you dress up VOCALOID in their alt. outfits and feed them (i think)/watch them interact with their environment and more!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Look at the new Matryoshka PV so cute!





I'll post more information once the game comes out (hopefully it gets a midnight eshop release ;w; ).


----------



## Nay (Apr 27, 2015)

Ahhh it looks very cute
The interface reminds me of Osu! but probably less difficult, unless it utilizes the touchscreen?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 28, 2015)

OMG IM GETTING THIS


My parents would never let me buy this though so I really hope when it's out you can buy digital codes from the Nintendo website so I can buy it for TBT on here xD. 

AND ITS SOO CUTE!!!


I love rhythm games, and I love playing the demo of Final Fantasy Threathythm :3. And the My Room feature sounds amazing!!!



Ahh I want this game so badly now xD


----------



## Lock (Apr 28, 2015)

I got mine preordered :3

Can't wait for this to release!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Lock said:


> I got mine preordered :3
> 
> Can't wait for this to release!



Me too!! :3. Even changed my avatar for it. 


Can't wait to see the My Room feature that sounds like the Chao Garden from SA2B xD


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 29, 2015)

i am most definitely getting it


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> i am most definitely getting it



It's so adorable xD



So much hype ^-^



To be honest I'm very surprised this comes out here before in Japan XD


----------



## Shadow Star (May 5, 2015)

Still no sign of preorder over here in the EU, which I'm getting more and more annoyed about. XD Still, I'm seriously looking forward to the game. I need a vocaloid game I can take with me when I go to college and out on weekends.

Still, there are now rumours that EU is only getting digital copies.... which means I'll have to buy a better micro SD. Regardless, I'll be getting it, as will some of my friends too. So woo! XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Still no sign of preorder over here in the EU, which I'm getting more and more annoyed about. XD Still, I'm seriously looking forward to the game. I need a vocaloid game I can take with me when I go to college and out on weekends.
> 
> Still, there are now rumours that EU is only getting digital copies.... which means I'll have to buy a better micro SD. Regardless, I'll be getting it, as will some of my friends too. So woo! XD




I had this feeling it might be digital only since they tend to do that with all Japanese, more obscure things (they usually did that to Vita as well but they got better). I probably won't get it digital since it's not overly high on my priority list for summer.


----------



## Shadow Star (May 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I had this feeling it might be digital only since they tend to do that with all Japanese, more obscure things (they usually did that to Vita as well but they got better). I probably won't get it digital since it's not overly high on my priority list for summer.



I wish EU could get it physical as well. Having not owned the Vita, I didn't know that they did that. I suppose old habits die hard. XD Still, they could at least put it up for preorder on Eshop or something if it's going to be digital only. There's no mention of it there, on game or anywhere. So it looks like it doesn't even exist for us. -_-" But at this point I'm just being an impatient nitpicker. XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

Apparently some countries had their box art/bar code and such but really I wish they would stop treating those game like it's lower-class trash games. I just looked up a Deception game for PS Vita and seems they are pulling those shenanigans yet again. Ugh, stop it or don't publish at all. You should know that you have a pretty large market overseas and they will buy physical as long as you actually release it.


----------



## himeki (May 6, 2015)

Where can I preorder in the UK? Nobody has it! ;~;


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Where can I preorder in the UK? Nobody has it! ;~;



Might not be up yet.. Someone said Spain has but sounds fishy tbh


----------



## himeki (May 6, 2015)

*waits paitently*


----------



## Shadow Star (May 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> *waits paitently*



You'll be waiting a while. I've been checking everywhere in the UK since US had their preorder announced. With only 3 weeks left until release, I seriously doubt we'll be getting a preorder. :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> You'll be waiting a while. I've been checking everywhere in the UK since US had their preorder announced. With only 3 weeks left until release, I seriously doubt we'll be getting a preorder. :/



Same here. I wonder if we will get a physical at all. Sega has been sucking **** since PSO 2 though


----------



## Shadow Star (May 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Same here. I wonder if we will get a physical at all. Sega has been sucking **** since PSO 2 though



It's looking doubtful, which really irks me because of US being able to get physical. Still, we have a few weeks left. I'm not losing hope of preorder until there's about a week left.


----------



## himeki (May 6, 2015)

Agreed. I really hope its a physical copy- a friend lost all her data on Pokemon X after a glitch in system transfer, and I REALLY dont wnat that with Miku.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.amiami.com/top/detail/detail?gcode=GAME-0013857
I just saw this.
Japan is getting a cool stand, and a theme if you preorder physical, and a theme if you buy digital

Y WE NO GET DIS?


----------



## Shadow Star (May 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Agreed. I really hope its a physical copy- a friend lost all her data on Pokemon X after a glitch in system transfer, and I REALLY dont wnat that with Miku.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I have to admit, I do prefer physical copies knowing how dodgy digital copies can be.

Japan also gets keyrings of Rin and Len in their pajama modules (my fave modules out of the whole game too!). Depending on where you buy the game in Japan, different retailers seem to be offering different themes and things. I found another bunch here:
http://nintendoeverything.com/screenshots-of-hatsune-miku-project-mirai-dx-pre-order-bonuses-japan/ (my personal favourite theme is the one with them in the stamps. That's adorable)
And here's the Rin Len keyrings among with a couple of other things:
http://nintendoeverything.com/hatsune-miku-project-mirai-dx-gets-more-pre-order-bonuses-in-japan/

Japan also has a demo for the game coming out on May 13th where they can play -LOL- Lot's of Laugh and another one (I think it's a Rin one, but I can't remember) and they can transfer save data from Mirai 2 over as well.

A part of me can understand why they have a demo released, but I can't understand why as of yet, the west has no sign (and probably won't) of getting the demo as well. I mean they had a demo for PDF (and I believe PDF2, but I can't be too sure on that), yet they don't for Mirai DX.

Mind you, I guess we should consider ourselves lucky we're getting the game at all.

On a more chipper note; I looked at gameplay of Project Mirai 2 and I want to know whose room will you be visiting first when you boot up the game? I'm personally going to Rin. XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

> japan gets everything. at least for nintendo 3ds, they're getting better with vita.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

https://twitter.com/kochpresse/status/595498754616205312

I think their German distro guys posted about being delayed until august/september.. Would not surprise since it's Sega handling everything like crap nowadays.


----------



## Shadow Star (May 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> https://twitter.com/kochpresse/status/595498754616205312
> 
> I think their German distro guys posted about being delayed until august/september.. Would not surprise since it's Sega handling everything like crap nowadays.



Yeah, translating says that person was asking about not being able to preorder it and the guy replied with
"The title has been postponed, probably it will be the end of August/Early September. More detailed information will follow."

Well then.... I have to break the news to my friend.... Can someone give me a shield to hide behind? She won't like this....


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

Yeah that was pretty much the tweet; it seems delayed. They better make it physical now


----------



## Shadow Star (May 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah that was pretty much the tweet; it seems delayed. They better make it physical now



My friend didn't take the news well. She's really annoyed by it. XD At this rate, if they keep delaying it. I'm just going to put it on my birthday list. XD

We don't know why it's delayed so much, but not only should we get it physical, we should at least get one or two of the promos as well. I feel like that would be a good start on apologizing for such a long delay.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> My friend didn't take the news well. She's really annoyed by it. XD At this rate, if they keep delaying it. I'm just going to put it on my birthday list. XD
> 
> We don't know why it's delayed so much, but not only should we get it physical, we should at least get one or two of the promos as well. I feel like that would be a good start on apologizing for such a long delay.



Yeah... But then Sega has been ****ting on overseas (both NA and EU) since PSO 2 was out lol.

Probably they delay.. cause Sega. I don't think there is that much other than translating the game which shouldn't take 56 years imo.

I kinda looked forward to it, cause hey a 3ds game that is more of an obscure titles than Pok?mon or those child games.

YES we should, or they can include all the DLC on the game already.


----------



## Shadow Star (May 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah... But then Sega has been ****ting on overseas (both NA and EU) since PSO 2 was out lol.
> 
> Probably they delay.. cause Sega. I don't think there is that much other than translating the game which shouldn't take 56 years imo.
> 
> ...



I looked forward to it because I wanted a portable vocaloid game since I don't own a PSP or any of the old PD's.

But yeah, it's just translating and then region coding to fit the EU/NA 3DS and you're good to go. So we better get a damn good reason for this. But you're probably right, just cause it's Sega.

And will there be DLC for this? I haven't heard anything about DLC coming to this. Didn't know they would even have plans for it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

Yes... wonder why they let it over on Sega.. it's likes Atlus and NISA sometimes lol.

I played one of the Vita games... it was a bit meh so hope this is better if we ever get it.

Wouldn't surprise me, the Vita game had and most game nowadays that is not Pokemon has DLC lol


----------



## Shadow Star (May 7, 2015)

I didn't think the ones for Vita/PS3 were too bad. They certainly got more publicity for it than this one does. XD
You do have a point there. Though I have to wonder if we do get DLC, how much would it be? Probably a lot. XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

Consider how much Theatrhytm games got (and they were out before the games themselves, at least the first one lol) probably.

Yeah they did, but idk I'm not overly much into the music genre because they never get the controls/menus/etc. right for my taste.


----------



## Shadow Star (May 7, 2015)

Ah, true true. Damn. Oh well. I can wait forever to save up and get DLC. Unless it's a song or module that I've been dying to see. XD

I suppose it's about personal preference really. I don't mind the controls and stuff too much, but a lot of music games do make it hard to play. XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

Yeah, I usually only get the free DLC; I don't really care much about costumes and such unless they look fab...

Yeah they need to make it more or less precise imo where you hit/press or something.. dunno. I love the concept of touching/hitting to the beat but it's too much unsynchro guitar hero for that game.

I do loved Hyperdimension Neptunia PP though (probably because I love the franchise of that as a whole)


----------



## Tinkalila (May 7, 2015)

so hype! buying on release date.


----------



## himeki (May 12, 2015)

Bleh, translated the German thing with shoddy mind translation;
If this is delayed Europe Wide......
*screams*
Still no SIGHn of a physical copy?


----------



## Shadow Star (May 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Bleh, translated the German thing with shoddy mind translation;
> If this is delayed Europe Wide......
> *screams*
> Still no SIGHn of a physical copy?



My guess is it is for the whole of EU, which is why we have yet to see a physical copy come to us. I doubt we'll be seeing it until August. Still sucks that America gets it on time, but oh well. Nothing can be done.


----------



## himeki (May 12, 2015)

/o/
I will probably crai if its Europe wide; America allways gets stuff before use and it's not far qwq
But yeah, I hope its just a German translation delay-and lest hope its not one of those 'Seven Lanuages in One!' games that are delayed because one translation team is slow.
Damn, I was really hoping to play it on holiday and all summer before stuff gets serious next year.


I CAN DREAM.


----------



## Shadow Star (May 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> /o/
> I will probably crai if its Europe wide; America allways gets stuff before use and it's not far qwq
> But yeah, I hope its just a German translation delay-and lest hope its not one of those 'Seven Lanuages in One!' games that are delayed because one translation team is slow.
> Damn, I was really hoping to play it on holiday and all summer before stuff gets serious next year.
> ...



There's no sign of it being up for download anywhere either... with two weeks left until launch. I seriously doubt it's just German. It's going to be the whole many languages thrown into one thing cause EU. XD

But yes, keep dreaming. XD


----------



## himeki (May 12, 2015)

To be perfectly honest, it's really annoying me that there is two weeks to go, and they still haven't straight up told us.
Yeah, with those games I make two files:1 English and play the other in German to increase my German skills XD
It's still annoying though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah they need to make it more or less precise imo where you hit/press or something.. dunno. I love the concept of touching/hitting to the beat but it's too much unsynchro guitar hero for that game.



The problem is its a genre that basically demands 60fps being run at 30fps.

Though you do know that you can mitigate this problem in the options menu, right? To the point where its only really notably a problem if you're trying to go on a full cool cruise.


----------



## Shadow Star (May 13, 2015)

So now I'm seeing a bunch of posts saying the release for EU is still 29th May, so now I'm not sure what to believe. I'll be annoyed if it does show up for Pre-order in the next couple of weeks (though it's unlikely) as I just spent my money pre-ordering Splatoon...

Maybe I can convince my parents to buy it for me.... Eh, I'll just wait and see.


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

*viciously hugs birthday money until Mirai is out*


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 13, 2015)

Is this game still coming out May 29th? Also, how much is it going to be?

I have around $45 in my eshop right now. Would that be enough?


----------



## Shadow Star (May 13, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Is this game still coming out May 29th? Also, how much is it going to be?
> 
> I have around $45 in my eshop right now. Would that be enough?



Depends what region your from. If you're from NA, I think it's about $40. I did calculations and compared the price of DX in NA with other NA games of the same price and matched them with the UK prices, so it'll be about ?32-?34 I'm guessing, but I'm not too good with money converting, so I wouldn't know prices for the rest of EU and stuff.

As for the release date.... it's mixed views. America still seems to be confirmed for the 26th and Japan for 28th. But EU has mixed info. Some places still say it's the 29th, others are saying it's still delayed until August.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 14, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Depends what region your from. If you're from NA, I think it's about $40. I did calculations and compared the price of DX in NA with other NA games of the same price and matched them with the UK prices, so it'll be about ?32-?34 I'm guessing, but I'm not too good with money converting, so I wouldn't know prices for the rest of EU and stuff.
> 
> As for the release date.... it's mixed views. America still seems to be confirmed for the 26th and Japan for 28th. But EU has mixed info. Some places still say it's the 29th, others are saying it's still delayed until August.



Alright. I'm in NA so I shouldn't be worried. 


Can't wait for the game to come out!!! Can't wait to play the "My Room" feature and the songs Electric Angel and World is Mine!! :3


----------



## Shadow Star (May 14, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Alright. I'm in NA so I shouldn't be worried.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the game to come out!!! Can't wait to play the "My Room" feature and the songs Electric Angel and World is Mine!! :3



In NA, you should be able to preorder it already.

I have to admit, I'm looking forward to a lot of songs in the game. Especially Electric Angel, 1925, and Hello Planet. Oh, and Deep Sea Girl! XD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 14, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> In NA, you should be able to preorder it already.
> 
> I have to admit, I'm looking forward to a lot of songs in the game. Especially Electric Angel, 1925, and Hello Planet. Oh, and Deep Sea Girl! XD


I have leftover Eshop, so I'll be buying the digital copy when it's out


----------



## Shadow Star (May 14, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I have leftover Eshop, so I'll be buying the digital copy when it's out



Or is digital not up for preorder in NA yet? Strange, I thought it would be by now. Then again, EU still has no word of it. It's like the game just dropped off the planet here. XD


----------



## himeki (May 15, 2015)

*Weeps*


----------



## BATOCTO (May 15, 2015)

i feel bad for Europe vocaloid fans ;_; (damn you sega how hard is it to translate a rhythm game, delayed till sept? wtf). 

well, in order to (hopefully) lighten the mood, let's draw some of our fave vocaloids! 

i'll start of with me fave, hatsune miku! :3c







also, what's your favorite song? mine either has to be matryoshka or rolling girl, nothing bad with good old classic songs


----------



## Shadow Star (May 16, 2015)

BATOCTO said:


> i feel bad for Europe vocaloid fans ;_; (damn you sega how hard is it to translate a rhythm game, delayed till sept? wtf).
> 
> well, in order to (hopefully) lighten the mood, let's draw some of our fave vocaloids!
> 
> ...



Wow! That's really good. Wish I could actually draw XD

My favourite song overall is Kokoro because it was what got me into vocaloid (also partly why Rin is my favourite vocaloid), but if we're going for in general.... Gosh, I don't think I could pick since I don't think I've heard a vocaloid song I haven't liked. I guess I should pick one for each vocaloid that's in the game. So...

Miku: Probably either Yellow or Electric Angel
Rin: Kokoro clearly, but Melancholic is close.
Len: Servant of Evil or Fire Flower
Luka: Toeto or Palette.
Kaito: The Application's Love or Cantarella
Meiko: Snow Rabbit or The Thought To Tell.
Gumi: Wrinkle or Childhood Blues

I can never pick just one favourite for each vocaloid, there has to be more XD


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 16, 2015)

its really hard for me to pick an absolute favorite, but I feel this deserves a mention for just how real it is.


----------



## himeki (May 16, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> Wow! That's really good. Wish I could actually draw XD
> 
> My favourite song overall is Kokoro because it was what got me into vocaloid (also partly why Rin is my favourite vocaloid), but if we're going for in general.... Gosh, I don't think I could pick since I don't think I've heard a vocaloid song I haven't liked. I guess I should pick one for each vocaloid that's in the game. So...
> 
> ...



Ew, I hate Kokoro.
But Rin and Len it has to be Mushikui Saikede Rythmn.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Well Sega is Sega, they have been ****ting on EU and sometimes NA for the past decade >>


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 16, 2015)

have UtataP's troll-not-troll as well. it's fantastic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Well Sega is Sega, they have been ****ting on EU and sometimes NA for the past decade >>



and Sonic

don't forget Sonic


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Yeah, still they are a buncha asshats. Their reasons for not localizing certain things properly are just stupid af.


----------



## Shadow Star (May 16, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Ew, I hate Kokoro.
> But Rin and Len it has to be Mushikui Saikede Rythmn.



Each to their own. I love it because if it wasn't for Kokoro, I never would have found vocaloid. XD

Also, I don't believe I've heard that song. Would you mind linking it for me?


----------



## himeki (May 16, 2015)

Spoiler











dont watch it if anyone else is watching, there is an innapropriate scene :/


----------



## BATOCTO (May 17, 2015)

omg kokoro was my first vocaloid song i heard too and it made me cry lmao... so glad the song is in project mirai dx and the pv is cute yet heart wrenching. 

so many songs i haven't heard are posted here but i really liked slow motion and worm-eaten psychedelism. i haven't been up to date with my vocaloid songs since 2012 but still, trying to decide a fave song is hard. also please listen to lovers rangge tbh it's one of miku's most underated song but it's really pretty c:






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i've been listening to daughter of evil (one of my fave series) and i had to draw rin. so have a chubby teeny rin






i'm gonna do a mini vocaloid countdown for the u.s. release (10 more days yayy) so i'll post a drawing and the next one is up to y'all! so, depending on which vocaloid has the most votes, which one do you want to see in a chubby tiny form?


----------



## himeki (May 17, 2015)

Does it have to be an ingame one? Because IA is so pretty...


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 17, 2015)

Is voting for more Rins an option? With different outfits of course?

Also, on the subject of Kokoro....

http://www.bilibili.com/video/av601424/index_15.html


----------



## bloomwaker (May 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I'll be getting it.

I still find it funny that these tiny Nendroid models for Mirai have teeth, and the Project Diva models don't seem to. That's always something that bothered me about those games. The mouth looks too weird without teeth.


----------



## BATOCTO (May 18, 2015)

I'll do IA for today (agree she's really pretty!!) and an alt Rin costume for Mun-day cause you can never enough of Rin. Any particular outfit you have in mind?  :3c

Never noticed the models in Project Diva are teethless (lol). Now I can't go through a video without being reminded of that lmao

------------------------------------------------------------------
A demo for the game came out in Japan a few days ago which let's you play Senbonzakura and LOL which uses the brand sparkling new PV they made for the game! It's very cute but I hope we have the option to change from the new PV's to the illustrated ones cause I really like the LOL one.






Seeing this makes me want to see the new Matryoshka PV ughhh (also 9 more days wahoo).


----------



## Shadow Star (May 18, 2015)

BATOCTO said:


> I'll do IA for today (agree she's really pretty!!) and an alt Rin costume for Mun-day cause you can never enough of Rin. Any particular outfit you have in mind?  :3c
> 
> Never noticed the models in Project Diva are teethless (lol). Now I can't go through a video without being reminded of that lmao
> 
> ...



The PV for Lot's of Laugh is really cute (though the bit where the rabbit kind just stares at you for a few seconds creeps me out XD). I really want to see what they have in mind for Deep Sea Girl. A part of me wishes it'll be like in Project Diva Arcade since that PV is so pretty, but it probably won't be. XD

Also, true. I really want to see the full matryoshka PV. I know there was a small bit of it revealed, but I want the whole thing! XDDD


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 18, 2015)

browsing through F 2nd, I'm leaning on one of these (you're getting F/F 2nd models obviously)



Spoiler














or if you want to push it further and do double characters, then


Spoiler














I suppose someone else can toss in an opinion, or you can just decide for yourself which

(I''ll admit I kind of want the last option most, but having it not paired with Miku's module just feels wrong. So I decided to give 2 solo options as well)


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)

Wow. that first one is pretty.
Any sign of UK info?


----------



## Shadow Star (May 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Wow. that first one is pretty.
> Any sign of UK info?



No sign of UK info as of yet. I'm keeping an eye out wherever I can.

Edit: While there's no information on the UK release, EU in general isn't looking great for it:

http://nintendoeverything.com/rumor-hatsune-miku-project-mirai-dx-delayed-to-august-in-europe/


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)

Also, NA Fans are out of luck too.
Amazon there, aswell as other shops, have moved the release date to August 14th.
Spain and Germany too, but no UK sign. :/


----------



## Shadow Star (May 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Also, NA Fans are out of luck too.
> Amazon there, aswell as other shops, have moved the release date to August 14th.
> Spain and Germany too, but no UK sign. :/



I'd assume that we'll get it August 14th as well if it looks like the rest of EU does. Still, I'm amazed SEGA hasn't actually announced this delay and have pretty much just left fans to find out about it on their own and haven't even stated a reason for why. I assume it's probably something to do with translation or something, but that's my only theory for it.


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)

I'm really annoyed. I can't play it at all this summer, and that really tips me over.

F*** you, Sega.


----------



## Shadow Star (May 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm really annoyed. I can't play it at all this summer, and that really tips me over.
> 
> F*** you, Sega.



I have to admit, I'm a bit annoyed as well. But I kinda expected this when that direct appeared showing pre-orders for America, but not EU (or at least UK). I expected a delay from that point, but not 3 months.

We better get pre-order bonuses for this as an apology, or at least the demo Japan got sometime in the near future to entertain us until then.

Still.... I'd much rather have it delayed than Sega suddenly announce "We're cancelling western release." which I doubt they'd do, but you know, better late than never I guess :/

The only thing we can do now is keep up heads up and try to think positive. I know I'll be hunting around for the new PV's once it comes out in Japan.


----------



## himeki (May 18, 2015)

I wish I had a Japanese N3DS now :/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 18, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I wish I had a Japanese N3DS now :/



Don't worry, it's coming out soon for NA and EU.



ALL ABOARD HYPE TRAIN!!

I can't wait. I'm using the rest of my eshop funds on this :3


----------



## Shadow Star (May 18, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Don't worry, it's coming out soon for NA and EU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not soon enough XD

While I'm looking forward to it, I'm more miffed that SEGA themselves didn't really announce this and everyone kinda just found out on their own.

I mean, I can understand it being delayed a little bit because of all the hype for Splatoon, it would make competition a bit tough. But I don't think that's why it's delayed.

Still, I have Project Diva to entertain me for now. Also, I love your avatar. XD


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 18, 2015)

I'll be honest, this news is better for me if true.

My money's crazy tight right now, and I'm not even sure I could afford it.


Plus I've been getting back into Disgaea DS, and it'd be cool to not have to switch carts constantly.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 19, 2015)

http://blogs.sega.com/2015/05/19/ha...ial-launch-edition-will-release-in-september/

confirmed

at least NA's getting some goodies to make up for it


----------



## Shadow Star (May 19, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> http://blogs.sega.com/2015/05/19/ha...ial-launch-edition-will-release-in-september/
> 
> confirmed
> 
> at least NA's getting some goodies to make up for it



Whereas, once again, EU gets zip. XD

I love how the comments are all about how disappointed the fans are that the confirm was left until last minute. Still, September? I would have been fine with it being Mid-August because at least there would be the end of summer to play it.... Of course when it comes out, I'll probably already be knee-deep in college work and.... *sigh* Sorry Rin, you and the others are going to constantly get annoyed at me until Christmas.

Anyway, thanks for finding that out for us Delta. I'm now going to sulk on Project Diva F 2nd. XD


----------



## BATOCTO (May 19, 2015)

I found our about the news while I was out for lunch with friends ;_;

Since I'm getting a new job soon I can buy the special edition instead of getting it digital but still way to kill my graduation gift @SEGA 

Also anyone else wonders why they're delaying it by 4 months? I'm no game devoloper/translator but I'm pretty sure a rhythm game isn't heavy text based...

Welp time to spend my eshop money on a comfort game. Any recommendations on lengthy 3ds games? Kinda leaning toward Bravely Default but its so huge


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 19, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf has gotten my most amount of hours. Try that.


----------



## Shadow Star (May 19, 2015)

BATOCTO said:


> I found our about the news while I was out for lunch with friends ;_;
> 
> Since I'm getting a new job soon I can buy the special edition instead of getting it digital but still way to kill my graduation gift @SEGA
> 
> ...



My guess it could be things like voice recognition (since if you ignore the vocaloids for long periods or time, you have to say sorry to them in Japanese. They could be having it set to recognize sorry in other languages, but it's doubtful) or there could be trouble with translations, putting subtitles in and other stuff or even making it so the games are region locked (shock horror if they weren't). But I wouldn't be able to say for sure since I'm no developer either XD I'm just spitballing ideas.

As for comfort games..... I'm afraid I don't know many. I haven't played Bravely Default to be honest, though I do hear it's quite good.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 19, 2015)

Oh my goodness NOO!!! ;-;

I was getting so excited to play the game next week. WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE DELEYED ;-;


I'm not sure I can hold my eshop that long. Ehh, may get physical copy instead if I get the chance. The stuff the special edition comes with are really cute :3


WHY DELEYED!! ;-;


----------



## himeki (May 20, 2015)

It's really annoying for me too :U


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> http://blogs.sega.com/2015/05/19/ha...ial-launch-edition-will-release-in-september/
> 
> confirmed
> 
> at least NA's getting some goodies to make up for it



Congrats, NA gets everything


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Congrats, NA gets everything



No, we don't.


----------



## Shadow Star (May 20, 2015)

So I don't think the delay is translations. From what I can find, SEGA had planned for the songs to be like in Project Diva F, where they had romaji lyrics and not English subs or anything. So my guess would just be the buttons and stuff being translated and possibly voice recognition being able to understand the different languages or accents.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

Maybe. And NA gets way more than EU as for Ps Vita at least.

Anyways. Boring LE or whatever, don't care much for those straps and cards nah


----------



## himeki (May 20, 2015)

God, they allways ruin the best games.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> God, they allways ruin the best games.



They do.. at least for 3ds.


----------



## BATOCTO (May 27, 2015)

Congratulations Japan since the game had been released a couple of hours ago (while the rest of the world waits 4 months ;_; )

Here's the opening which uses a brand new song (forgot the name, something to do with hello earthlings)






Anndd someone posted their gameplay of it! He shows off most of the new PVs (Matryoshka is amazing!!!) and they look so good I hate sega for delaying it ;_;






I'll probably post some clearer videos when someone uploads them. After that this thread will die on it's own and I'll start a new one around October if this one becomes inactive  (bumping an old thread that's months old is against the rules, right?)


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

i'm kind of glad this game got delayed, tbh... i can't afford it right now </3


----------



## himeki (May 31, 2015)

Bleh.


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 11, 2015)

Bringing this back into the light because for those in the EU, we can now pre-order the game on Amazon. Though, according to Amazon, we get it on September 8th like NA. However, it shows us still not getting NA's pre-order bonus.... though I found another website that is releasing the EU version with the bonus but on September 11th. I don't think EU knows what it's doing with this game anymore XD GAME itself is showing no signs of the game being alive.

Personally, I just want the AR cards with the game... I don't like that US gets it as a bonus, EU seems to have no sign of it at all yet Japan get the cards with every standard version of the game.

Also, those in NA who pre-ordered the game before the delay; I believe you guys will get the pre-order bonus still even though you placed the order before the delay was announced.  ^_^


----------



## Ezekiel (Jul 13, 2015)

Honestly, I will buy this game solely because Gumi's in it. Gumi's owned by Internet Co. which means that she won't have as much merchandising as Crypton Vocaloids (like Miku).


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 13, 2015)

Ezekiel said:


> Honestly, I will buy this game solely because Gumi's in it. Gumi's owned by Internet Co. which means that she won't have as much merchandising as Crypton Vocaloids (like Miku).



True. I think Gumi's role in the game is quite cute. Once you play the songs she's in, she'll turn up wearing a different outfit of hers every time. I think she gives things to you on events like new years and I think she does something else, but I can't remember...

But nendoroid Gumi is too adorable for words.

Also, from what I can gather, every copy of the game upon release will have the AR cards with them like in Japan, so the limited edition thing is pretty much just the wallet chain. XD

Have people decided who they want their main vocaloid to be for the room? And what outfit they'll wear? XD So many choices to make. XDD I got to stop looking at footage of the game, I want it badly now.


----------



## Applelicious (Jul 13, 2015)

Omg I can't wait for this game this is one of reason I am happy to have a 3ds c.c.. so many good games coming out this year for 3ds. And I will probably use the ar cards that comes with it if you pre order the game more then playing the actual game XD..


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 13, 2015)

Applelicious said:


> Omg I can't wait for this game this is one of reason I am happy to have a 3ds c.c.. so many good games coming out this year for 3ds. And I will probably use the ar cards that comes with it if you pre order the game more then playing the actual game XD..



I want the AR cards even if I don't use them. XD I've only found one website that does an EU preorder bonus that is the same as NA. Though I have seen several sites state that all copies of the game should be getting the AR cards regardless.

I just want something to go the card holder I got from a Project Diva 2nd bundle...

Still, less than two months away now for everyone! Hang in there people, the delay is almost over!    
\ (^_^) /


----------

